# SWOAPE Technology Directives



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

In light of the recent discussion regarding club officers, I'd like to suggest a new position and nominate myself.  Heck, guess it need not even be a position. Wondering what's going on with the SWOAPE web site / presence, and would like to volunteer to take responsibility for such things. We've obviously got a forum to support day-in-day out activities, and our initial directives should encompass leveraging this resource rather than superseding it, though we may want to revisit this course once we've accomplished some of these other directives. In short, we should utilize available technologies for the growth of the club and to facilitate internal communication and coordination. Just off the top of my head, some goals may be (longer or shorter term):


Integration of online resources with the club website to offer a single point of information access to SWOAPE members, to include:
Membership directory (probably initially a directory of links to APC profile information)
Integration of APC SWOAPE forum
Annotated directory of useful online resources

Dynamic content management facilitating:
club officers to record and report club activities (meeting notes, financials, resources, etc)
articles written by club members
club news / newsletter publication
club member tank profiles / species listings / etc

Promotion of synergies between the online resources of SWOAPE and other clubs

There is a lot that can be accomplished with little or no cost to the club, especially since our bandwidth needs will be minimal.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I definately second this notion, SWOAPE has a lot to gain from having a working, current, website. We have/had one why not use it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

megasycophant said:


> In light of the recent discussion regarding club officers, I'd like to suggest a new position and nominate myself.  Heck, guess it need not even be a position. Wondering what's going on with the SWOAPE web site / presence, and would like to volunteer to take responsibility for such things. We've obviously got a forum to support day-in-day out activities, and our initial directives should encompass leveraging this resource rather than superseding it, though we may want to revisit this course once we've accomplished some of these other directives. In short, we should utilize available technologies for the growth of the club and to facilitate internal communication and coordination. Just off the top of my head, some goals may be (longer or shorter term):
> 
> Integration of online resources with the club website to offer a single point of information access to SWOAPE members, to include:
> Membership directory (probably initially a directory of links to APC profile information)
> ...


Erik developed our website this past winter/spring. Unfortunately, his work schedule doesn't allow him to participate much anymore and the website has kind of stalled. also, unfortunately, Erik is the only one who has any access to the site since it is/was still in the development stage.

I would love to see this implemented in the very near future! As far as I am concerned, you can consider yourself the SWOAPE Technology Director  I will try to get Erik in contact with you about the current website but you may have to start over again from the beginning.

Feel free to start on this whenever you want. It is something that is badly needed for the club and will help us grow and reach out to others.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I sent Erik an article on aquarium heaters for the web site. I just PM'd him to get a copy of it back since I lost my documents partition on the hard drive it was on. I can look it over again and send it to whomever ends up doing the job.

I'm available for some editing of articles, but there shouldn't be much needed as even the informal posts here seem to be using good grammar & style.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Have you heard back from Erik yet?


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Not yet, but I just PM'd him earlier today.


----------

